# 1,000 applausi per Claudine2006!



## TrentinaNE

Sempre precisa
e molto preziosa !!​ 
Grazie, Claudine, per tutto l'aiuto 
dato con gentilezza e buon umore!​ 
Complementi e auguri per il tuo _Postiversary_ a WRF!
Elisabetta​


----------



## Jana337

Ma questo era proprio velocissimo! 

 Mille grazie della tua disponibilità 
e spero di imparare un po' di spagnolo da te. 

 Jana​


----------



## ElaineG

Incredibile.  Ma sei appena arrivata???!!!  Grazie per tutto, sei diventata indispensabile .


----------



## claudine2006

Grazie, ragazze! Mi avete fatto commuovere. Non ho un emoticon adatto....ne vorrei uno con una lacrimuccia di gioia! Grazie ancora! È un piacere stare qui. Sto imparando moltissimo!


----------



## brian

Congratulazioni, Claudine!  Grazie per tutto l'aiuto che ci hai dato tu. 


Brian


----------



## lsp

Thanks, Claudine, for all the help you offer!


----------



## Saoul

Ma ti sei iscritta il 13 Luglio?? (Immaginate una faccia sbalordita).
Come hai fatto a fare già 1.000 post? (sempre più stupita)

Di questo passo ci stracci tutti! (faccia un po' meno stupita, ma un po' più accigliata)

Beh che dire se non COMPLIMENTISSIMI?
Magari, complimenti, che è meno fantasioso, ma più corretto! 

Saoul


----------



## claudine2006

Grazie, ragazzi. Questo sito è fantastico, e la mia assiduità è dovuta alla bella atmosfera che si respira da queste parti.


----------



## BlueWolf

Felicitazioni! (anche a me manca la smile adatta a questa situazione)


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Felicitazioni! (anche a me manca la smile adatta a questa situazione)


Urge la creazione di una nuova faccina....Grazie per gli auguri!


----------



## ILT

Auguri Claudine! 1,000 posts que valen mucho 

Felicidades


----------



## claudine2006

I love translating said:


> Auguri Claudine! 1,000 posts que valen mucho
> 
> Felicidades


Muchas gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

Complimenti Claudine, hai scritto veramente una valanga di post preziosissimi...!


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Complimenti Claudine, hai scritto veramente una valanga di post preziosissimi...!


Grazie, Sabri. Nel forum español-italiano tu ed io siamo una buona squadra!


----------



## Cecilio

*ENHORABUENA, CLAUDI!!!!!!*​
¡Más de 1000 posts en apenas dos meses! ¡¡Ahí queda eso!!

Gracias por tu sentido del humor y tu simpatía, y por tantos y tantos comentarios interesantes en los foros de español e italiano.

*TU SEI DAVVERO SPECIALE!!*​


----------



## rocamadour

Frequento da pochi giorni questo forum ma ti faccio tanti sinceri COMPLIMENTI!!! Sei davvero un portento...


----------



## Honeypum

¡Enhorabuena Claudine!

Eres una forera estupenda, te mereces las más sinceras felicitaciones!

Abrazos desde Madrid,


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations Claudine !!


----------



## claudine2006

Grazie a tutti!
Gracias chicos!


----------



## fran06

Uffa...332 in ritardo.....sono sempre la solita!!!
Spero mi perdonerai! 

CONGRATULAZIONI !!!!

_1,332 post, esempi di intelligenza e precisione! Continua così!!!_​


----------



## Eugin

¡Eres muy rápida!!!! ¡Legué 471 posts tarde!!!

¡¡Gracias por ayudarme tanto con mi "cattivo italiano"!!!!!

Aprendo mucho contigo!! Continua cosí!! che io continuaró facendo gli errori!!!   

Saluti!!! Un forte abbracio!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Out of that pink font comes so much help! Thanks claudine.


----------



## Outsider

_Molte felicitazioni._
​


----------



## ordequin

*¡Congratulazione et molto grazie, Claudine!*
*Siempre tan cauta y tan dulce.*
*¡Un abrazo!*


----------

